# Golf course fishing



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I usually will put a rod in my bag when I hit the links. Which I will be doing a couple times next week on vacation. Question is what courses have the best bass ponds on them? Survey says?!


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

The Legacy Golf Course in Michigan has really good bass and some giant bluegill


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Better watch out on that....couple of my buddies got busted and thrown off a course. Theres definitely ones that ive golfed at where I wish I could come back and fish!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Some don't care, some do. More often than not as long as you are paying greens fees they don't care much


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Good thread. Growing up in Northeast Ohio I can honestly say that as a kid I have been kicked out of probably half of the courses in that area for fishing. I was only exercising the fish and not keeping them. Probably that and being 25 years ago is the reason as to why I never got into too much trouble for fishing. Plus it was always at night while nobody was golfing there. Definitely put some miles on the mountain bike tires back then. Only got worse when I was able to drive.
These days since nobody seems to have much respect for picking up trash when they are finished fishing plus being too old to be just a kid trespassing and fishing I would ask first. You might be surprised at because some will say yes if you are doing it after the course is closed and not disrupting thier business. As someone mentioned the legacy in Michigan will let you fish at night if you ask. Last I knew the owners name was Joe. He's a pretty cool guy. They actually will give you a pass to fish it. Courses like Stone oak and Brandywine you can forget about it. Word on the street is that the bass there are in fact better sized than at the legacy.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Stone oak bass are huge. But I'm just taking about playing a round of golf and stopping for 20 min at each pond or so and throwing some lures. Stone oak and brandy wine are private so can't get on those anyway


----------



## Jeffckd (Sep 19, 2014)

Sweetbriar in Avon Lake Oh has some giants esp ponds on the original sweetbriar course. 
Ribbit. .


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Black Diamond in Millersburg is an awesome test of golf for one. The course has lake houses you can stay at and you can golf all day and or fish in every pond. It used to be about 75 dollars a night to golf all day and stay at the house but it is much more expensive than that these days. I don't remember how many 5lb + bass we caught there but it was a bunch.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

kings mill, waldo has a couple ponds on the 17th hole that have nice bass, I don't know if the new owners would mind,


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

I've heard of some reports of good size crappie in the pond at BGSU course. Never fished it myself though.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I read somthing about Stone Oak that said they had to let you fish there, but right now I cant remember why. Something to do with the state. Might be worth checking into


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Is their pond creek fed ??


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sharon Country Club has huge gills a few years ago.


----------



## Rick L Roop (Nov 15, 2017)

Never tried golf course ponds


----------

